# JohnnyU's Winter 2010/2011 Pictures



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Figured since everyone else posts thread to document and update all winter, I can do the same. First flakes started falling this afternoon, while I was picking up this:










Man, I need to get a shop again. I finished installing all of the wiring just as it was getting dark and the snow was starting to cover the grass. Tested it and went to fuel up the truck, now I'm ready to go.


























Hopefully I'll have more to post tomorrow!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You are stealing my snow. It was suppose to start snowing here at 6. It is now 9 and still no snow. I can't wait to push some snow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

lookin good John! I'll admit I'm not a fan of dodge trucks, but yours is damn sharp!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

X2 with mike! Dodge looks great! Let me know how the 525 works for you!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatality;1137487 said:


> X2 with mike! Dodge looks great! Let me know how the 525 works for you!


those pics dont really do the truck justice. I've seen it on a clear sunny day all clean, and its very sharp. Its not necessarily stock though is it John? suspension wise?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice looking rig man, good luck this year. How about some day shots...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a 1" leveling kit and set of Husky Springs (I think they are basically 4500 springs) so the front sits about 2 1/2" higher than stock. The rear is just airbags, but stock height. The H2 wheels and 35's are what really add the height I think. Thanks for the compliments guys!

As for daytime pictures, I don't have any from this year yet, but I'll post a couple I have uploaded. Toledo huh? I frequently work with a company out of Toledo, ACME Specialty, heard of them?









I'm still hoping to pick up some tube and build myself a headache rack to mount the Mini Edge on, and rebuild the Blizzard light tower, but as with everything, I just haven't gotten around to it....


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Very clean looking truck.


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

man john i just love ur truck

perfect stance and just looks BA with the plow and spreader on there


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great shots john...truck looks great


----------



## Barrakudaman (Sep 8, 2010)

What lights are those on your blizzard 810? And did they plug right into the old harness?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Barrakudaman;1139371 said:


> What lights are those on your blizzard 810? And did they plug right into the old harness?


Hey Ken. Those are Buyers SnowDogg lights. They don't plug into the Blizzard harness, but I wire my headlights up to separate switches/relays anyway.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

your fender flares look sweet


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

sharp looking truck!


----------



## Barrakudaman (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

let me know how you like the spreader, i think i'm going to pick one up.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hows the 810 over the straight blade/wings?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

EGLC;1139884 said:


> let me know how you like the spreader, i think i'm going to pick one up.


So far, I really like it. I've only run about a ton through it though.



WilliamOak;1139906 said:


> Hows the 810 over the straight blade/wings?


*NO* comparison.


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Lookin good Unes!


.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

CTD, Loving it, sharp looking truck, would really like to pick one up in the future.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice setup...im hoping itll snow around here soon


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

sexy looking truck!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats a nice rig. I wish we could get some snow around here.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

We pushed a wacky storm this past weekend, last night actually. We only had 2-3 inches (hard to tell really), but with gusts up to 50mph we were seeing 3'+ drifts around buildings and such. It was some of the worst drifting per inch of snow that fell that I've seen in a LONG time. I went out a bit later than the other two guys, so I didn't even see them, but I got my stuff cleaned up and then salted everything. Between 8pm and 12am, you could really feel the temperature dropping though!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice truck, gotta love those dodges. Sweet pics of it working too.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow john....looks like fun
Great pictures


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

great pics John! I agree, per the amont of snow(3.7 inches total I heard) it was really bad. But as you mentioned, 40 - 50mph winds can do that.
I cleaned some main drives at places during the day yesterday, then went out last night at 5pm...got done bout 6am. I am going to run out and check some lots here after a bit. When I do I will get some pics of piles....we had driveways that were 3/4's of the way covered in 4-5ft drifts. No Joke ............ Some of the bigger lots had some nasty drifts also. 



Vplow....I dont need no stinking Vplow!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1151004 said:


> great pics John! I agree, per the amont of snow(3.7 inches total I heard) it was really bad. But as you mentioned, 40 - 50mph winds can do that.
> I cleaned some main drives at places during the day yesterday, then went out last night at 5pm...got done bout 6am. I am going to run out and check some lots here after a bit. When I do I will get some pics of piles....we had driveways that were 3/4's of the way covered in 4-5ft drifts. No Joke ............ Some of the bigger lots had some nasty drifts also.
> 
> Vplow....I dont need no stinking Vplow!


You can say that again. I'm glad it's over for now. I'll probably head out later and check for refreezing.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

It is really dark out there.... This video will be a good comparison between the "stock" H7 halogen headlights and the new HID kit when I get it installed.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful truck! Love how the H2's look on these trucks. How do the 35's do while plowing?


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Dang that truck is a beauty, I've never been a dodge fan but seeing a truck like that could be enough to ALMOST make me want a dodge


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

plowguy43;1152898 said:


> Beautiful truck! Love how the H2's look on these trucks. How do the 35's do while plowing?


Until I modify the plow mount, they're too tall. I swapped back to my stock rims with the 305/65's. Otherwise, they do great, and have great tread. I'd like to find a second set of H2's to run with some 285's in the winter.



wannabeplowing;1152991 said:


> Dang that truck is a beauty, I've never been a dodge fan but seeing a truck like that could be enough to ALMOST make me want a dodge


Thanks, I like it and I was always a GM fan. :waving:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice truck & pictures.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nice rig.....we need to 4x4 around your place this spring...lets do a meet...don't you have a lot of land or something?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Dissociative;1154266 said:


> nice rig.....we need to 4x4 around your place this spring...lets do a meet...don't you have a lot of land or something?


We make several trips over to the Badlands in Indiana, The Cliffs in Marseilles, and other parks around the area.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

JohnnyU;1154720 said:


> We make several trips over to the Badlands in Indiana, The Cliffs in Marseilles, and other parks around the area.


I wish you would have been at the badlands for Chubfest so we could have wheeled. It may have been my last trip there with the explorer, I have no time to use it and it takes up a lot of room in my warehouse so it needs to go.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1154720 said:


> We make several trips over to the Badlands in Indiana, The Cliffs in Marseilles, and other parks around the area.


How far are you from The Cliffs Johnny? I was down there earlier this fall.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark13;1155499 said:


> How far are you from The Cliffs Johnny? I was down there earlier this fall.


Hour and a half basically. I just wish there was more to do there in a full-size, but it's close so I can't complain.

I love my PowerPlow. Have I said that enough lately?
















Going to call the steel supplier today and see if I can get some tube picked up and knock out that headache rack over the weekend. I don't like having the lightbar magnet-mounted on the roof.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1155508 said:


> Hour and a half basically. I just wish there was more to do there in a full-size, but it's close so I can't complain.


It was about 2 hours for me. It wasn't a bad place but not really designed for a sport atv like I had.


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

its nice...the cliffs is only about an hr from me...me and my buddies take their trail rigs there quite a bit...it was about once a month over the summer

john everytime i see ur truck it makes me want a cummins and a plow in either red or black like urs


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Since moving out of the city last spring, I have a 15-20 mile "trek" to get into town, and this is either back country roads, or poorly lit state routes. I bought an H.I.D. conversion kit from DDM Tuning and installed it in my Buyers lights last night. Man what a difference this makes. I'll post pictures tonight.


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I was thinking of an HID kit for my truck. Or at least upgrade to some clear lenses from a newer model SD.

Last week when I had the plow off and drove at night, I actually stopped to see if my headlights were on, because they were so dim compared to the plow lights. 


.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The Lone Plower;1164239 said:


> I was thinking of an HID kit for my truck. Or at least upgrade to some clear lenses from a newer model SD.
> 
> Last week when I had the plow off and drove at night, I actually stopped to see if my headlights were on, because they were so dim compared to the plow lights.


The hid lights are great. I have them in my truck but not in my plow, yet. I miss them when I have my plow on. Here are some pics of mine comparing factory lights to hid 10K. The 10K is really blue in color. Most people get 6K-8K. I wanted the blue color.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I went with the 6000K and 35W slim ballast, I really don't care for the blue color as I was looking for a white or "true white". Huge difference compared to the factory halogen, I'm happy with them so far!

Ron the newer SD lights and front end (2005+?) do look preally sharp....


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

mossman381;1164266 said:


> The hid lights are great. I have them in my truck but not in my plow, yet. I miss them when I have my plow on. Here are some pics of mine comparing factory lights to hid 10K. The 10K is really blue in color. Most people get 6K-8K. I wanted the blue color.


Those look good mossman.



JohnnyU;1164284 said:


> I went with the 6000K and 35W slim ballast, I really don't care for the blue color as I was looking for a white or "true white". Huge difference compared to the factory halogen, I'm happy with them so far!
> 
> Ron the newer SD lights and front end (2005+?) do look preally sharp....


Doing a little looking around tonight, and are HID kits really that cheap now? Looks like $150-200 for a complete setup? Last time I looked iirc, they were something like $400+ per kit... that may have been a few years ago though.

I was looking at swapping in 05-07 headlights, but keeping my oem grill- I actually like it better than the 05 and ups. Call me crazy.

.


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

actually kits from places such as ddm tuning are as cheap as 50 shipped for 2 bulbs, 2 ballasts and they are plug and play in most vehicles


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

JohnnyU;1137547 said:


> I have a 1" leveling kit and set of Husky Springs (I think they are basically 4500 springs) so the front sits about 2 1/2" higher than stock. The rear is just airbags, but stock height. The H2 wheels and 35's are what really add the height I think. Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> As for daytime pictures, I don't have any from this year yet, but I'll post a couple I have uploaded. Toledo huh? I frequently work with a company out of Toledo, ACME Specialty, heard of them?
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... ACME... I think so, isnt on 51? I have no idea what they do their... But i know what ur talking about? Do u plow there? If i recall its a manufacturing place... What do you do? (besides plow)


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

I am droolling over that truck!!! Very nice!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Couple quick pictures that were on my phone. Received my new deflector from Jerre on Thursday.









One long rig...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice John! Did you get any pics/vids on this last one? 

Is that signage I see on your truck? Vinyl ? Magnet ? Whats it say ?

Also, I see some pretty bad cracks in your driveway....I know a guy who could get that all fixed up for you.ussmileyflag


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

snocrete;1169605 said:


> Nice John! Did you get any pics/vids on this last one?
> 
> Is that signage I see on your truck? Vinyl ? Magnet ? Whats it say ?
> 
> Also, I see some pretty bad cracks in your driveway....I know a guy who could get that all fixed up for you.ussmileyflag


Not sure if I would use that guy John :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1169605 said:


> Nice John! Did you get any pics/vids on this last one?
> 
> Is that signage I see on your truck? Vinyl ? Magnet ? Whats it say ?
> 
> Also, I see some pretty bad cracks in your driveway....I know a guy who could get that all fixed up for you.ussmileyflag


I did get a few pictures and maybe a video, not sure if anything turned out. I was really rushing through this one trying not to miss much family time. It was our first Christmas since being married...thought I'd better at least make an effort to be there for most of it...

They are just magnets, but I had them made with reflective vinyl, and the black background blends nicely with the truck so they don't look like magnets. 

That's my parent's driveway, been cracked like that since they bought the house in 1993. LOL



Fatality;1169675 said:


> Not sure if I would use that guy John


:laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;1162768 said:


> Since moving out of the city last spring, I have a 15-20 mile "trek" to get into town, and this is either back country roads, or poorly lit state routes. I bought an H.I.D. conversion kit from DDM Tuning and installed it in my Buyers lights last night. Man what a difference this makes. I'll post pictures tonight.


I've been thinking the same thing about driving outside of town. Seems like whenever I go back to Danvers I can't see squat.

Do you ever have problems with people "flashing" you with the HID lights?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

People seem to flash me less with the plow lights than with just the truck lights.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

People are idiots, they flash me with just my stock lo-beams and fog lights on. I'm afraid to get HID's lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice pics johnny,i was behind someone a the stop light the other day and the were flicking there reverse lights at me lol


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

JohnnyU;1170479 said:


> People seem to flash me less with the plow lights than with just the truck lights.


I'm digging the truck Johnny. People are flashing you because your headlights need to be adjusted. The stock halogen bulbs are pointed high compared to hid lights. Adjust your lights down about a half inch from a 20 foot distance and that should help.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

firelwn82;1171411 said:


> I'm digging the truck Johnny. People are flashing you because your headlights need to be adjusted. The stock halogen bulbs are pointed high compared to hid lights. Adjust your lights down about a half inch from a 20 foot distance and that should help.


Thanks!

Since installing the HD coils up front, the front end sits about 1.5" too high. I'll pull the "leveling kit" out when I replace the shocks as soon as the weather warms up a little bit. IT should sit about perfect now.

The neat thing (that I didn't even notice until Saturday) is that the truck sits about 1.5" off the Timbrens up front even with the plow raised. Those new springs are a huge help for carrying the heavy Blizzard. Removing the leveling spacers up front should get the truck should just barely contact the Timbrens when stacking or hitting bumps, etc.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1169605 said:


> Also, I see some pretty bad cracks in your driveway....I know a guy who could get that all fixed up for you.ussmileyflag


Thanks for the plug sno, but that's a little too far for me to travel....................

And Johnny, very nice truck.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's a quick vid of one driveway I take care of occasionally. It's usually not too bad, but there are a couple of hills at the end near the road, and are super slick when it's icy underneath the snow. You can hear the tires breaking traction, I needed more weight!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatality;1169675 said:


> Not sure if I would use that guy John :laughing:





jomama45;1172885 said:


> Thanks for the plug sno, but that's a little too far for me to travel.
> 
> And Johnny, very nice truck.


you guys think your cute huh? 



JohnnyU;1173694 said:


> Here's a quick vid of one driveway I take care of occasionally. It's usually not too bad, but there are a couple of hills at the end near the road, and are super slick when it's icy underneath the snow. You can hear the tires breaking traction, I needed more weight!


I cant get my pc to play vids. i'm pissed, and hungry cause somebody mentioned split pea soup....I'm going to run some arrends with the wifey and get lunch, I'll be back later to figure it out.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snocrete;1173982 said:


> you guys think your cute huh?
> 
> I cant get my pc to play vids. i'm pissed, *and hungry cause somebody mentioned split pea soup*....I'm going to run some arrends with the wifey and get lunch, I'll be back later to figure it out.


I thought that was pretty funny on Fatality's part. :laughing:

Man, that split pea soup must be heavy on your brain if you are referencing it in multiple threads.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;1173694 said:


> Here's a quick vid of one driveway I take care of occasionally. It's usually not too bad, but there are a couple of hills at the end near the road, and are super slick when it's icy underneath the snow. You can hear the tires breaking traction, I needed more weight!


Man, you slammed that pile pretty good on the second try. Looks like it could get a little hairy on that bridge too.

Love the Christmas Music, Thumbs Up I was listening to all the jazz versions on the local public radio station.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good vid John. You've posted footage of that driveway before. Looks like funThumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1181669 said:


> Good vid John. You've posted footage of that driveway before.


That's about the only one I think to set up the camera for. Maybe I'll borrow my wife's tripod and set it up in a parking lot next time.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Johnny, are the HIDs in your Ram from DDM Tuning? If so, can you PM me exactly everything you needed to order? I have an '05 Power Wagon, looking to upgrade to the HIDs in both the headlamps and fogs.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I only have the HIDs in the plow lights, low beam only for now.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am becoming more and more of a Dodge fan on here. The truck and plow look great!!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Burkartsplow;1183747 said:


> I am becoming more and more of a Dodge fan on here. The truck and plow look great!!!


Thanks Aaron!

Here's a couple daylight pictures from the Saturday Morning Salt Run...


















Sounds like 3-5" more tonight through tomorrow.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

JohnnyU;1137547 said:


> I have a 1" leveling kit and set of Husky Springs (I think they are basically 4500 springs) so the front sits about 2 1/2" higher than stock. The rear is just airbags, but stock height. The H2 wheels and 35's are what really add the height I think. Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> As for daytime pictures, I don't have any from this year yet, but I'll post a couple I have uploaded. Toledo huh? I frequently work with a company out of Toledo, ACME Specialty, heard of them?
> 
> ...


WOW that a purrdy lookin truck!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here are a few from today.

































Sorry, no vids this time.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Great pictures and videos John!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

In another thread, there was discussion of controls and switch locations. Here is a picture showing my plow and spreader controls, as well as the switch box for lights & accessories.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Boy, it was foggy this morning. We received about 1" of snow, then some freezing rain/sleet/snow after that. I plowed one of the accounts this morning just to get things cleaned up faster....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Always enjoy the pics JohnThumbs Up....we actually drop a plow on a few places, but mainly just salt. We did get a couple calls to salt accounts that rarely take salt....thats always a nice suprise. 


That makes you 6/8, huh?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Mike, I'd like to get some video, if we get real plowable snow again. 

I think I'm up to 6/8, I lost track though. I'm ready for this break to get it cleaned up as the inside is still a complete disaster. I need to haul some more salt down to my storage unit today or tomorrow too. Just to be ready for the next round.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

any vids of those b.a.m.f internationals??


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

love the dodge!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

john great pics as always.....


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ProTouchGrounds;1211343 said:


> any vids of those b.a.m.f internationals??


What Internationals?



tls22;1212005 said:


> john great pics as always.....


Thanks Tim!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

lol, nevermind, just realized that was JohnnyRoyale...


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Two vids from the "blizzard"


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's the storm Re-cap:
Parked the trucks Tuesday night, and rode out the worst of the storm until about 3:30am Wednesday. My uncle and I both spent the night at my grandparent's so we ventured out from there together. We spent about 30 minutes clearing out their driveway, then went next door to my Aunt's Dr. office (first account). We both spent about an hour there whittling away at it until it was about 90% finished. It was still snowing to beat the band and the wind had really picked up so it was covering over as fast as we cleared, but we managed to get most of it opened so it would be easier later.

Next we headed off to do one of the schools. It's a big lot with a long driveway in the middle of a 10 acre clearing in the woods. We spent an hour or two there then headed to the next place. Working in tandem was a MUST. One truck broke into the lot while the other played blocker out on the road, then once opened up we'd go different directions.

Did most of the clearing with trucks, and cleaned up with the skid, but there were 3-4 places that we didn't even put trucks in, just had the loader clear them out (sub-contractor).

Last stop of the night was a long rural lane, about 1/4-1/2 mile with one side next to a large open field, and the other next to a nice thick brush of trees (nice wind-break...). I spent nearly three hours there until it was opened up. I started out taking some pictures, but that soon subsided.

This thing was WICKED.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great John....what a storm for you guys...glad you made out alright...


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Truck and plow are looking good John!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good pics John! That was a fun 1! We got what we asked for didn't we? 

I might have some snow loading/hauling to do for another contractor this weekend. I think his customer was procrastinating, but is finally realizing hauling away is his only optionpayup


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

nice clean looking truck


----------

